# Toyota Hybrid Auris ? arrives in Paris ?



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.motor1.com/news/34004/toyota-auris-touring-sports-arrives-on-paris-scene/


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice! I got a thing for wagons. And it's a Toyota.
Too bad americans don't like wagons, or they'd sell them here too.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Nice! I got a thing for wagons. And it's a Toyota.
> Too bad americans don't like wagons, or they'd sell them here too.


Weird, I got a thing for wagons too. Not suv, but wagons.
Guess We're not alone with our "Wagon Envy"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

No matter what continent they park this vehicle on, it's still hideous & fugly looking!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Us Europeans love our wagons. You be surprise to see all the MB wagons as a Taxi.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Us Europeans love our wagons. You be surprise to see all the MB wagons as a Taxi.


I'd rather the repair & maintenance costs of Toyota.
However, rather spend my day in this ⬇


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> No matter what continent they park this vehicle on, it's still hideous & fugly looking!


All cars are ugly at least a little bit. Toyota has a weird thing going on right now with the front bumpers, with the storm trooper chin spoiler and fake vents near the fog lights.

Wagons on the inside are like suv's, but with the gas milage and handling of a car. No need to pretend you need ground clearance, when in reality you only need 6 inches clearence.

Low center of gravety and light weight, means they stop and turn better too. They usally share parts with regular sedans, so they are economical. Tires would be cheaper too.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> I'd rather the repair & maintenance costs of Toyota.
> However, rather spend my day in this ⬇


You would also be surprised on how easy these MB's are to work on.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You would also be surprised on how easy these MB's are to work on.


Some are, some aren't. The older V6's are okay.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

@Cold Fusion even with 236.000 miles I would love to do U/L in this one.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Nice! I got a thing for wagons. And it's a Toyota.
> Too bad americans don't like wagons, or they'd sell them here too.


Wagon? That is barely more than a hatchback.

They took a prius and added five inches. if that.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.motor1.com/news/34004/toyota-auris-touring-sports-arrives-on-paris-scene/


Have you read the article?

Did you read the date?

The Auris Touring has been around for over 5 years.

And yes its very popular for Private Hire drivers, including those who work on Apps like Uber.


----------

